
Investors Pumped Billions into Suburbs That Never Got Built - Fifth_Star
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-06-13/-3-8-billion-bet-on-north-american-urban-sprawl-runs-aground
======
howard941
Everything old is new again.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/General_Development_Corporatio...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/General_Development_Corporation)

